# BCM4306 e ad-hoc mode

## alegioit

Ciao a tutti,

ho un bel serverino casalingo ma ogni tanto mi rimbecillisco e decido di aggiungere qualcosa, anche se non ne ho bisogno, e mi creo un sacco di paranoie per nulla!

Dunque per prima cosa sono abbastanza nubbo di gentoo, cerco ogni volta di arrangiarmi senza chiedere aiuto, ma sto letteralmete diventando pazzo!

Andiamo per ordine: 

Il mio problema iniziale era aggiungere al muletto una bella scheda wifi per farlo diventare un ap! 

Quindi prendo un bella scheda minipci atheros di un mio vecchio portatile e la provo (usando un adattatore mini-pci).... niente: la sola modalità in cui funzionava era la managed (neanche la ad-hoc andava...)

Non mi scoraggio, provo una Broadcom BCM4318.... stessa roba

Faccio lo stesso con un po' di schede wireless (uso i moduli, li compilo nel kernel, scarico patch, seguo una marea di guide, ma niente)

Arrivo a provare una scheda di un mio amico (Belkin f5d-7000 dotata di un chip broadcom bcm4306) e stranamente entra in modalità ad-hoc (alla master ci ho rinunciato...)

Quindi dico: ma esiste in questo universo una scheda wireless che inserisco nello slot pci, carico/compilo il modulo corrispondente, gli do un bel iwconfig wlanX mode master && ifconfig wlanX up e funziona senza far casino????????

Ed arriviamo al problema serio: non risco a connettere niente in configurazione ad-hoc.....

La scheda sembra partire quando gli do un ifconfig wlan0 up infatti dmesg | grep b43 dice (premetto che ho spento e acceso la scheda un po' di volte): 

```

b43-phy0: Broadcom 4306 WLAN found

b43-phy0 debug: Found PHY: Analog 2, Type 2, Revision 2

b43-phy0 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 2

input: b43-phy0 as /class/input/input2

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: 30-bit DMA initialized

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

b43-phy0 debug: Removing Interface type 2

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface stopped

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 0/64

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x02A0 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0280 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

input: b43-phy0 as /class/input/input3

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: 30-bit DMA initialized

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 3

b43-phy0 debug: Removing Interface type 3

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface stopped

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 2/64

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x02A0 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0280 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 20/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

input: b43-phy0 as /class/input/input4

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: 30-bit DMA initialized

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 3

b43-phy0: Radio turned off by software

b43-phy0: Radio turned on by software

b43-phy0 debug: Removing Interface type 3

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface stopped

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 1/64

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x02A0 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0280 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 20/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

input: b43-phy0 as /class/input/input5

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: 30-bit DMA initialized

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 3

b43-phy0: Radio turned off by software

b43-phy0: Radio turned on by software

b43-phy0 debug: Removing Interface type 3

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface stopped

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 2/64

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x02A0 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0280 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 8/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

input: b43-phy0 as /class/input/input6

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: 30-bit DMA initialized

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 3

b43-phy0: Radio turned off by software

b43-phy0: Radio turned on by software

b43-phy0: Radio turned off by software

b43-phy0 debug: Removing Interface type 3

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface stopped

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 0/64

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x02A0 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0280 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-30 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

input: b43-phy0 as /class/input/input7

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: 30-bit DMA initialized

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 3

b43-phy0: Radio turned off by software

b43-phy0: Radio turned on by software

```

Ed iwconfig dice:

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"server"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.427 GHz  Cell: 2A:96:B3:0B:7A:F3

          Tx-Power=27 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Infatti anche dmesg indica che si è configurata:

```

wlan0: Trigger new scan to find an IBSS to join

wlan0: Trigger new scan to find an IBSS to join

wlan0: Trigger new scan to find an IBSS to join

wlan0: Trigger new scan to find an IBSS to join

wlan0: Trigger new scan to find an IBSS to join

wlan0: Trigger new scan to find an IBSS to join

wlan0: Trigger new scan to find an IBSS to join

wlan0: Trigger new scan to find an IBSS to join

wlan0: Creating new IBSS network, BSSID 2a:96:b3:0b:7a:f3

wlan0: Configured IBSS beacon template based on scan results

```

Ma quando tento di cercare la rete con un altro computer (windows, configurato giusto(trova altre reti ad-hoc windows)), non riesce a trovare niente!

Dmesg riporta che si è connesso l'altro computer, ma poi si sconnette subito:

```

wlan0: No active IBSS STAs - trying to scan for other IBSS networks with same SSID (merge)

phy0: Adding new IBSS station 00:1d:92:c4:15:c1 (dev=wlan0)

wlan0: expiring inactive STA 00:1d:92:c4:15:c1

```

Non sto usando nessuna cifratura, la configurazione di /etc/conf.d/net è:

```

modules_wlan0=("iwconfig")

config_eth0=("dhcp")

config_eth1=("192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_eth1=("default via 192.168.0.1")

config_wlan0=("192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_wlan0=("default via 192.168.1.1")

mode_wlan0="ad-hoc"

essid_wlan0="server"

channel_wlan0="4"

postup () {

   if [[ ${IFACE} == "wlan0" ]]; then

      iwconfig wlan0 txpower on

   fi

}

```

Sto sbagliando qualcosa io, è colpa dei driver, potete aiutarmi????

Grazie in anticipo  :Wink:   :Wink: 

PS: sono sul 2.6.25-hardened-r8

----------

## MajinJoko

io possiedo la stessa scheda (Belkin f5d con chipset bcm4306).

Posso solo dirti che per le prove che feci, non c'é speranza.

Poi è più che possibile che mi sbagli, sia chiaro.. tuttavia ai tempi non riuscii a cavare un ragno dal buco.

Buona fortuna

----------

## alegioit

Si, ma allora qua l'universo ce l'ha con me....... assurdo.........

Quindi il problema 2 è irrisolvibile....... mi sa che dovrò trovare una scheda wireless che mi consenta fare il master mode e borsare qualche eurozzo per prenderla (le altre erano aggratis almeno.....).... ma che sfiga!!!

Quindi esiste una scheda wireless che mi permetta di fare facile un bell'ap????

----------

## djinnZ

C'è già un thread aperto in discussioni sull'argomento ma ad oggi nessuno ha risposto, con le ralink ti dico che funzionano da dio, carta ed uomo che le ha fatte...

----------

## oRDeX

anche le schede con chipset atheros vanno da dio (ex madwifi, attuali ath5xxx).

----------

## alegioit

si, ma a me ne serve una che vada in master (in ap mode per intenderci)....

e visto che ci devo spendere dei soldi per comprarla (al contrario delle altre che ho preso da computer usati), vorrei avere la conferma che il determinato tipo e modello funzioni anche in master mode prima di prenderla! Possibile che non ci sia nessuno che si sia costruito un serverino/router-wifi casalingo con gentoo?????  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Grazie delle risposte!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 

PS: ho scritto di fretta e mi è saltata fuori con un tono da incazzato, ma non è assolutamente così, solo che devo uscire,son in ritardo e non posso correggerla...

----------

## oRDeX

Ti dirò, io la mia tp-link pcmcia la usavo in master anche (driver madwifi), quindi credo che molte schede con chip atheros supposrtino queste funzione.

In alternativa perchè non ripiegare su un APsemplice semplice? Lo colleghi all'eth del serverino e sei apposto. Con il cavo eth di un paio di metri puoi anche spostartelo un pò come vuoi   :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> anche le schede con chipset atheros vanno da dio (ex madwifi, attuali ath5xxx).

   :Shocked:  dio di stronzo, carta da cesso ed uomo di merda ...

continuo a borbottare sulla necessità di evidenziare opportunamente il sarcasmo e le battute. Troppa televisione (Vespa/Xfactor/GF/Santoro/Vianello & C) negli ultimi tempi? L'incapacità ad andare oltre l'interpretazione letterale delle parole è il primo sintomo della lobotomia...

Tornando seri hostapd a qual che ho capito è in grado solo di pilotare la modalità AP structured/managed ma non è in grado (e non lo sono tutte le schede) di far fare da ripetitore (funzione detta presente in alcuni AP, e che mi farebbe tanto comodo).

----------

## ema

detto "serverino con wifi-ap" l'ho costruito... o almeno, ci sto lavorando da 3 mesi visto che avendo usato dei pezzi di recupero questi stanno esplodendo l'uno dopo l'altro...

Ora è sotto stress da stamane e pare regga... o almeno spero!

scheda wifi: D-link 520G, con chipset atheros 5212, perfettamente supportata da madwifi-ng. E si, supporta la modalità master, basta caricare il driver specificando l'opzione autocreate=ap e configurando opportunamente net.ath0 e hostapd.

a essere sinceri, di tanto in tanto crashava. Volendo raggiungere la stabilità assoluta (ed essendo masochista), mi son procurato una scheda in standard N supportata dal driver a9k, installato libn, crda, iw, hostapd nuovo... e funziona, alla faccia del driver in fase di testing... L'ho portata fino a un transfert rate di 180mbps... non male!

Per i pazzi che volessero provarci: http://wireless.erley.org/stable.html (attenzione che non tutti i link sono funzionanti, e che la maggior parte dei pacchetti si trova già in portage, in ~)

----------

## oRDeX

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *oRDeX wrote:*   anche le schede con chipset atheros vanno da dio (ex madwifi, attuali ath5xxx).   dio di stronzo, carta da cesso ed uomo di merda ...
> 
> continuo a borbottare sulla necessità di evidenziare opportunamente il sarcasmo e le battute. Troppa televisione (Vespa/Xfactor/GF/Santoro/Vianello & C) negli ultimi tempi? L'incapacità ad andare oltre l'interpretazione letterale delle parole è il primo sintomo della lobotomia...
> 
> .....

 mica t'ho capito. O son scemo io o non sei riuscito ad evidenziare il messaggio tu   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lucapost

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ...di far fare da ripetitore...

 

puoi descrivere meglio quello che intendi? oppure è l'analogo del master mode?

----------

## djinnZ

Fare da semplice ripetitore, ovvero ricevono il segnale da un altro ap  e lo rimandano fuori identico e preciso oppure fanno contemporaneamente da client e da sever (mi pare che si chiami mixed mode ma forse è più un problema di software questo).

Nelle definizioni dello statndarw wifi è previsto (entrambe le possibilità) ma non ho capito se ci sono in commercio affari del genere o è rimasta lettera morta perchè non interessa a nessuno (un poco come la possibilità di connettersi al cellulare per interfacciare rubrica ed agenda senza passare per programmini del piffero, messa in secondo piano rispetto all'indispensabile possibilità di scaricare la musica de[censura]).

@ordex (un tantino in ritardo): io dicevo che fanno schifo (il "da dio" era puramente dispregiativo) e tu rispondi che "anche" le atheros vanno "da dio" ovvero benissimo...

----------

## lucapost

ok è quello a cui pensavo, ora cercherò di informarmi meglio riguardo questo mixed mode.

----------

## lucapost

Ho fatto una piccola ricerca riguardo questo mixed mode. Mi sembra di capire, ma potrei sbagliare essendo un profano, che il termine mixed mode viene utilizzato per indicare soprattutto un access point in grado di gestire contemporaneamente sia la modalità b che g. 

Ora dico forse un'eresia, ma quello che voglio ottenere è un'unica interfaccia di rete wifi in grado di gestire più connessioni contemporaneamente. Forse lo fa qualche nuovo protocollo...il misto bluetooth/wifi?

Mi sembra che al momento la cosa non esista, sarà che non l'ho trovata.

Forse stiamo uscendo dall'argomento principale del thread.

----------

## djinnZ

Più connessioni sono possibili sullo stesso ap sono possibili (tieni conto che la banda si riduce ovviamente), connessione client e server sto cercando, più connessioni ad-hoc no per quel che so.

Ho detto mixed ma onestamente non mi ricordo il termine esatto (extended forse).

----------

## lucapost

stiamo andando un pò OT, ma comunque: 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Madwifi_Wireless_Access_Point

----------

## lucapost

forse un pò OT, ma davvero interessante http://www.zeroshell.net/wireless-access-point/.

----------

